# From Mercedes to GTO!



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, name is Matthew. Ended up getting a 2005 GTO LS2 last week. It has 46,000 miles. Traded in my 2002 C32 AMG with 132,000 miles at dealership. My previous vehicle before the AMG was also Mercedes, and supercharged. A 2002 C230 Sportcoupe. Modified both of them, but more extensively the C32. Had a lot invested in it maintenance and modifications. However, it was very unreliable. Had it towed around 8 times. Purchased at 83k miles it broke down nearly 15 times during my three years of ownership.

Figuring the GTO will be more reliable especially being lower miles. Did gain a lot of vehicle knowledge owning both the Mercedes though as I did almost all work myself. Very excited to have a 6.0 LS2 sitting under the hood capable of high HP output. The M112K engine in C32 stock 350HP running 14.5PSI max boost from twin screw air to water cooled top mount charger. Had most of the major modifications done. Was sitting over 400 crank running 22-23PSI using 185MM OD pulley.

List of modifications:
Clear side indicator covers with amber bulbs
CL style front radiator grill silver
Black AMG flat hood emblem
Custom cut front AMG plate
Carbon fiber front lip spoiler
Carbon fiber 2 fin rear diffuser
Carbon fiber trunk spoiler
K&N air filter insert OE air box
NGK IX Iridium plugs 2 step colder
Magnecore KV-85 spark plug wires
185MM Eurocharged overdrive pulley
Stage 2 Eurocharged ECU tune with 6500 redline
TVT cooler thermostat
Needswings pulley saver belt wrap kit
Johnson CM30 intercooler pump
Valve controlled intercooler isolation
Froozenboost heat exchanger
Pillar setup with air/fuel and boost

Looking forward to knowing people on this forum, and learning new stuff about my GTO. Will be modified down the road, but would like to pay her off first. Did come with two modifications. K&N intake with engine bay separation, and modified exhaust.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Just dropped it off at the dealership service shop. Leaking coolant likely from the plastic radiator end caps, and the alternator is making a noticeable whine. Covered under the 15 day new purchase agreement still. Going to have them check motor mounts, and a possible exhaust leak as well. Is it normal for the LS2 to vibrate the vehicle a lot at idle?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

A little shake? Yes, that is normal. 

Radiator may be cracked, common problem on these cars around 40k miles.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, Rob. Really haven't got on the GTO much at all. Today this truck was trying to pass on highway and another SLOW vehicle was coming up quick while he was barely getting beside me. Decided to throw it in 4th at 85MPH, and get a head instead of braking for him to pass, and then trailing. The GTO was up to 125MPH like nothing. Reminds me of the AMG as I said, it was maybe a little faster. Think they're about equal. Knowing my GTO only has an intake, and slight exhaust work makes it all that much better. Can't wait to modify this beast and get it 2x as fast as the C32 with at most a couple grand... 

Update... The radiator was cracked. Replaced with an aftermarket performance radiator hopefully more reliable than the OEM unit. They said the alternator was ok. It sounds horrible. Loud whine sound, very noticeable. I informed the sales manager they denied any work on it, and he'll be involved in the final decision as I talked to him about my A/C not functioning after radiator replacement. Weirdly the A/C starting working perfect as normal after two days of radiator replacement even though it was 100% non-functional the day after. What could have caused this?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

No problem!

Longtubes and a dyno tune will really open the car up. You can also port the intake manifold/tb and pick up an extra 10hp on top of that.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

It's happened twice now where the key fob stops working and I can't lock/unlock the car. First time manually unlocking the door set off alarm. This second time the alarm didn't go off, and for some reason it was very hard to get the key out of keyhole. Took multiple times of locking/unlocking to finally get the key out. Is there any common problems to what I just described?


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to the GTO forum:

I had mine since Sep 2010 and still find usefull info on this forum.

Thanks everyone for all help!

I spend most of the time reading and don't write that many questions, as many of them already been covered in the past. 
("Will this wheel work on the GTO....")

To answer your last question:
Look at this tread (sticky) in the interior section:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/ignition-lock-cylinder-removal-replacement-29063/
(maybe you are talking about the door?)

Greetings from Europe


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there, yes was talking about the door. The dealership I purchased the car at sent it to a main GM service center in town, and they checked it out. Ended up ordering a new lock still waiting for it to come in. They also told me the A/C did cut out once, but it started working again and because of that they can't diagnose or service it... Was upset to find a used fuel filter, some greased metal piece, and soldering line just sitting in my car like it was a trash can...


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi again,

Sorry for leading you in the wrong direction.
But read that tread, as that's something you should know.
Don't keep a heavy weight (many keys) on the ignition cylinder or the key might be stuck after some time (soft material).

That's my main reason not to go to the dealers (if we had any).
I prefer to do most of the work myself, I found some new friends having the same rare car in area and there will not be any junk left in the car after...

You will spend many hours here and learn new things along the way.
Good luck with the keylock, have you cleaned it?
It might be old grease that is dry (or wrong type).
I guess similar to the tread I pointed to take apart.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

My key fob does this but i found out by chance what resolved my problem. If my house/work keys are hanging and touching the back side of the fob and i try to lock/unlock the car it does not work. Hold key fob up and let rest of keys hang and not touch key fob never once had a problem. Like i said i figured this out by chance and its probably a fluke and i am the only one with this situation but i thought i would share. Who knows maybe these fobs just dont work with interference.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

gt4awd said:


> It's happened twice now where the key fob stops working and I can't lock/unlock the car. First time manually unlocking the door set off alarm. This second time the alarm didn't go off, and for some reason it was very hard to get the key out of keyhole. Took multiple times of locking/unlocking to finally get the key out. Is there any common problems to what I just described?


Try a new battery?

But these key fobs aren't the best, most of the time it starts to work when you are closer than 10ft to the car.


----------



## richell03 (Feb 11, 2013)

wow, i have visited this forum and your Mercedes picture.it is very nice.i also really like Mercedes because Mercedes Benz is the most loved car of all ages. The luxury and technology used in these cars set the standards for sophistication.it covers several domains in India, which included local production of Mercedes-Benz cars, importing Mercedes cars, commercial vehicle operations, global sourcing of auto components, research and development of automotive technology. Furthermore, Mercedes is also involved in many social oriented programs across many parts of India.To conclude, “Nobody can deny the fact that Mercedes is a great car to buy and drive on the roads."
----------------------
2013 MERCEDES BENZ SL-CLASS


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Key reception*

Our key fobs are very weak. The key receptor is on top of the center console. You have to be close (like practically right on the glass) and point it directly at the top of the center console. If need be you can hopefully get the dealership to program a new key to your car. Shop around on EBay for a new key fob. Can still find one pretty cheap. You can still use the old metal key part without getting a new one cut. Take advantagve of any warratyy that you can. I"ve done all of this. There is a way to program a new key yourself, but that doens't always work.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I have a Lincoln LS (Jaguar) and the key fob works from 50' away. My ex Vette I had to be pretty close to the car. I'm sure the Mercedes FOB works through GPS and has some range, as said, they are weaker, and get a new battery. The shop fee's on the GTO should be cheaper, GF got a SL55 AMG, and guy told me a Merc trained tech rates are over $300 an hour. With all the mods you did on them, you should be happy with what a few grand buy for the GTO. LS is a really good engine, and you should be happy after you get the tweaky stuff sorted out that the previous owner let go after the warranty expired.


----------

